# thigh issues



## jokers_kick (Jan 14, 2006)

fixed :] 

thanks for your help.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, you do want to build muscle to begin with so you have something to make lean, if that makes sense! Stretching is supposed to be very good for making limbs toned and lean - so things like yoga are good (at least, seems to make mine very lean).

Other than that, can't think of any good advice...might even be wrong about the building muscle thing! But generally speaking it seems pretty hard to whittle away fat and not have anything in its place.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 14, 2006)

muscle burns fat :]
i agree yoga is a good way to get  lean, along with pilates.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 14, 2006)

You should do some weight training especially your legs if you want to get rid of the jiggles off your thighs.  If you go to a fitness club you can use a machine equipment like leg press & etc. If you dont have any of the equipment then you can do it at home like these ones I found online:
STEP UP:
    * Muscles working: Front and back of thighs.
    * The position: You will need a stable staircase for this exercise. Stand close to the bottom stair and use the handrail for support with your head up, looking straight ahead.
    * The Move: Step completely onto the first stair with one foot. Keeping your weight supported on the front leg without letting your knee come over your toes, bring the other leg up and tap the toes of the back leg on the step and then slowly return to starting position. Repeat while alternating the starting leg until you have completed eight on each leg (one set), rest for a couple of minutes and then repeat one to two more sets. 

SIDE LEG RAISE:

    * Muscles working: Hips and thighs.
    * The position: You will need to lie on the floor on your side with your legs straight and together for this exercise. Bend your bottom leg up behind you slightly (keeping your hips stacked) and put your outside hand out in front of you for balance using your inside hand to support your head.
    * The Move: With toes pointing straight ahead, slowly lift your top leg as high as possible, while maintaining straight hips. Then slowly return back to starting position and repeat eight times. Then switch to the other side and do eight repetitions. This is one set. Repeat for a total of two sets. 

HTH!


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yup,  yoga &/or pilates.


----------

